# Desert Hairy Scorpion



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Wondering if folk who keep these can share how they keep them - enclosure size and type and also if you provide any additional heat and if addition heat would be still required in a warm room kept at 23-26*C.

Am reading lots of conflicting info in my hunt for info hence my asking how other keep theirs.

Thanks.


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Wondering if folk who keep these can share how they keep them - enclosure size and type and also if you provide any additional heat and if addition heat would be still required in a warm room kept at 23-26*C.
> 
> Am reading lots of conflicting info in my hunt for info hence my asking how other keep theirs.
> 
> Thanks.


tank size i would say about 18" long and 12" wide  they love to burrow but do use every bit of space they get : victory: i have heard some people keep theres on room temp but i think 23-26c woudl be fine i believe anything up to 30c is fine for them. and set up just a desert set up i guess? either sand or coco soil would do fine and set yp with a few hides (cold and warm side) and soem fake plants around :2thumb:


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Dasher256 said:


> tank size i would say about 18" long and 12" wide  they love to burrow but do use every bit of space they get : victory: i have heard some people keep theres on room temp but i think 23-26c woudl be fine i believe anything up to 30c is fine for them. and set up just a desert set up i guess? either sand or coco soil would do fine and set yp with a few hides (cold and warm side) and soem fake plants around :2thumb:


Don't listen to any of that.

30-34 heat wise and humidity as dry as you can, coco soil would probably kill it over time with humidity.

http://www.reptileexpert.org/desert-hairy-scorpion-care/


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

iPHAILZ said:


> Don't listen to any of that.
> 
> 30-34 heat wise and humidity as dry as you can, coco soil would probably kill it over time with humidity.
> 
> Desert Hairy (Hadrurus arizonensis/spadix) Care Sheet


i dont mean frest coc fiber the coco fiber people use when the humidity has come off it.
and people have keept them on 23-26c and they have been perfectly fine as to what i have seen.
but this is all information i have seen and heard


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

iPHAILZ said:


> Don't listen to any of that.
> 
> 30-34 heat wise and humidity as dry as you can, coco soil would probably kill it over time with humidity.
> 
> Desert Hairy (Hadrurus arizonensis/spadix) Care Sheet


Please, tell more about how coco soil can't be dry.


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Please, tell more about how coco soil can't be dry.


Sorry, but i'm not getting involved in an argument with someone who has a track record of being pedantic and turning this into a classic RFUK thread.


Read the link Artisan and hope you enjoy, quite an active species and easy to care for once you have the basics.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

iPHAILZ said:


> Sorry, but i'm not getting involved in an argument with someone who has a track record of being pedantic and turning this into a classic RFUK thread.
> 
> 
> Read the link Artisan and hope you enjoy, quite an active species and easy to care for once you have the basics.


I have a track record? Good to know 

But seriously, if you think that me asking a basic question is trying to ruin a thread, then you're an idiot.
You know there's a difference between a question and an argument? << hint, that's a question, not an argument.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Thanks iPHAILZ I'll read the link.

Seriously, all I want to know is how other people keep theirs & not an argument. Incidentally, I do have Ts on eco earth which is infact bone dry, no moisture at all, I make it up from blokes, I use boiling water rather than cold and it is then left to dry out, when I use it it is then either bone dry or damp as required by the species.


Substrate will not be eco earth, I plan on using lucky reptile desert substrate and mixing sand with it so it's more sand than the other stuff.

I have read some people keep them in 2ft enclosures, others keep them in large flat faunariums/large komodo enclosures, some provide them with additional heat & some people don't.................can you see why am a lil bit confused, with all the info I've read all keepers have said their scorpions have been perfectly fine, specifically those who have said they don't provide additional heat & just keep them in a warm room.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

This is how i keep mine its pretty much kept at just above room temp. There is a small heat matt on the back that drives out humidity and raises the temp a few degrees. The substarte is a mix of excavator clay, sand, gravel and eco earth. and the decor is a few rocks a few pieces of sunbleeched wood, some dry grass and a Sansevieria plant (which i know will go against a lot of peoples views i dont have problems with it and it doesn't raise the humidity). 














​


----------



## zombietomb (Apr 8, 2012)

NIce enclosure, makes mine look very dull! Time for an overhaul methinks. I use pretty much the same tho, sand/gravel mix (sold as tortoise substrate in shops) pre dried out thoroughly, heatmat on the back for a bit of a boost, and slate, rocks etc for hides. Great scorps tho mine is so evil...


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

zombietomb said:


> NIce enclosure, makes mine look very dull! Time for an overhaul methinks. I use pretty much the same tho, sand/gravel mix (sold as tortoise substrate in shops) pre dried out thoroughly, heatmat on the back for a bit of a boost, and slate, rocks etc for hides. Great scorps tho mine is so evil...


Cheers Mon , I try to recreate as natural as I can for my enclosures, its as much about the environment for me as what lives in them. And yeah I would recommend desert hairys as the best scorps to own they are always out and always aggressive.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

buddah said:


> This is how i keep mine its pretty much kept at just above room temp. There is a small heat matt on the back that drives out humidity and raises the temp a few degrees. The substarte is a mix of excavator clay, sand, gravel and eco earth. and the decor is a few rocks a few pieces of sunbleeched wood, some dry grass and a Sansevieria plant (which i know will go against a lot of peoples views i dont have problems with it and it doesn't raise the humidity).
> 
> 
> [URL=http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3771/9517001189_09690d03aa.jpg]image[/url]
> ...


Great looking enclosure, I have natural slate and a mixture of different sized stones/pebbles to use in the enclosure once I get mine, the plant stuff in there really makes it look like a natural desert


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Thanks iPHAILZ I'll read the link.
> 
> Seriously, all I want to know is how other people keep theirs & not an argument. Incidentally, I do have Ts on eco earth which is infact bone dry, no moisture at all, *I make it up from blokes*, I use boiling water rather than cold and it is then left to dry out, when I use it it is then either bone dry or damp as required by the species.
> 
> ...


Obviously a spinster of the realm, not many blokes popping round your house I bet.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

stevemet said:


> Obviously a spinster of the realm, not many blokes popping round your house I bet.


Haha a lil typo, meant to be blocks :lol2:


----------

